# Evitar que se dispare solo monoestable con 555



## marianicos13 (Dic 28, 2008)

he diseñado un temporizador a la desconexion con un 555 en modo monoestable utilizando un pulsador con un pequeño circuito RC para accionarlo, el problema que tengo es la primera vez que introduzco la alimentacion,  este se dispara solo, esto sera por que le entra cualquier ruido a la entrada y se acciona, como resolveria este problema ?¿ algun sistema antirrebote?¿


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2008)

Intenta este esquema


----------



## marianicos13 (Dic 28, 2008)

lo he probado y sigue disparandose solo...........lo hace cuando conecto la fuente de tension alterna (tension de red 220Vef 50Hz) que tiene el circuito para temporizar dispositivos de potencia....que otra solucion puede haber?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2008)

Aumenta C-02 a 22µF y R-01 a 33KΩ.
Si aun así se te sigue disparando solo, habrá que colocar otro monoestable que lo mantenga en "Reset" hasta que la fuente se cargue y estabilice.
¿ Tu fuente esta bien filtrada ?


----------



## marianicos13 (Dic 29, 2008)

Tengos dos fuentes diferentes, una simetrica de -+5V realizada con el 7805 y el 7905 con un transformador de doble devanado de 220 con dos salidas a 6v, esta fuente si esta suficiente filtrada, y la otra fuente es la tension de red la cual utilizao en una parte del diseño que controla dispositivos de potencia, pero esta claramente no esta filtrada....[/img]


----------



## elenzo (Dic 31, 2008)

Hola,prueba colocando un capacitor ceramico de 100nF (104) en paralelo con la R-02 de 10K,que va al trigger del 555,por ahi se te esta generando el disparo.

Un saludo grande


----------



## marianicos13 (Dic 31, 2008)

elenzo dijo:
			
		

> Hola,prueba colocando un capacitor ceramico de 100nF (104) en paralelo con la R-02 de 10K,que va al trigger del 555,por ahi se te esta generando el disparo.
> 
> Un saludo grande



Mira esque el diseño que tengo hecho no es exactamente el que ha posteado fogonazo, mi esquema es el siguiente, te lo adjunto vale¡

un saludo


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 1, 2009)

Pues aparentemente la fuente no esta desacoplada a tierra , por eso al conectarla genera un pulso que es asimilado por el circuito , prueba con un condensador electrolitico de unos 470 uf de mínimo 16 v entre el + y tierra del circuito ,eso debe ser suficiente para enviar a tierra los ruidos electricos que pueden disparar al 555 , es un problema muy comun cuando se hace este tipo de monostable , ya hace tiempo en otro tema (temporizador fotografico ) tambien sugerí esta solución y eliminó el problema . Ya la experiencia nos enseña como enfrentar estos contratiempos , escribenos a ver si con esto se solucionó.


----------



## elenzo (Ene 2, 2009)

Hola,me resulta extraña la presencia del capacitor entre el pulsador y la pata de Trigger del 555..esta por alguna razon especial?..yo no lo pondria..y la resistencia de 33K que va de +12V a la pata de trigger la cambiaria a una de 10K como mucho..es muy grande la que tiene,y ponele el capacitor de 100nF en paralelo a esa resistencia..si necesitas te paso un ezquema de los temp que he armado y estan funcionando sin este problema.

Un saludo grande


----------



## marianicos13 (Ene 2, 2009)

Ese condensador es con el que disparo el temporizador, jugando con la carga y descarga del mismo ya que mi pulsador, no es un pulsador en si, si no la salida de un comparador de tension el cual me disparara el temporizador, de todas formas si puedieras poner tus circuitos, me seria de gran ayuda, prodria coger alguna  idea, decir que el circuito funciona perfectamente con la configuracion que tengo solo que cuando desconecto alguna fuente ect....se dispara solo 

Un saldudo


----------



## elenzo (Ene 2, 2009)

Buenas..los timers que he armado son similares a estos,sin el capa de 0.22 y la R de 3,3K...con una R de 10K entre positivo de alimentacion y pata de trigger,y un pulsador o una señal de comando proveniente de un Pic directamente sobre la pata de trigger (2)...proba poner el capacitor que te digo en paralelo con la R de 33K y pone tambien uno de 100nF entre el pin 8 y el 1 (VCC y GND) lo mas cerca posible del micro para filtrar la alimentacion de los transitorios de la fuente..pero el problema es ese..a mi me pasaba lo mismo y los solucione de esa manera,despues cuentame como te fue y lo seguimos veiendo en todo caso.

Un saludo grande


----------



## lycans2005 (Abr 18, 2009)

nesesito encender el motor por un tiempo, una vez acabado el tiempo se enciende la lampara que  durara unos segundo. asi como se ve en la imagen.
mi pregunta es ¿como modifico mi circuito para que haga eso?


----------



## Randy (Abr 18, 2009)

por que no conectas la salida del primer 555 a el reset del segundo y conecta la 2 a tierra...

mmmm es solo una idea habria que probar.



Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Abr 18, 2009)

lycans2005 dijo:
			
		

> nesesito encender el motor por un tiempo, una vez acabado el tiempo se enciende la lampara que  durara unos segundo. asi como se ve en la imagen.
> mi pregunta es ¿como modifico mi circuito para que haga eso?



Primero que nada, yo le pondría un driver al motor, algo así como un transistor bjt o un mosfet, etc. Esto para que no altere el funcionamiento del primer monostable.

Luego le haría las modificaciones que muestro en rojo en la figura. 
(y te comento que te habías olvidado de conectar el pin 7 del segundo monostable)

Y también le añadiría otro driver al relé para evitar alteraciones al segundo monostable.

Lo probaría para ver si no necesita algún otro cambio.

Saludos.


----------



## lycans2005 (Abr 18, 2009)

Gracias amigo por tu tiempo....ya  modifique el plano, pero tengo una duda porque solo funciona a la primera vez osea le das play y funciona como quiero,  pero si quiero volver accionar de nuevamente el procedimiento ya no da. Amigo no entiendo eso de los drive.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 18, 2009)

Yo ya lo probé físicamente, en protoboard y funciona muy bien. Es lo más recomendable.

Los drivers son controladores, es decir que si en lugar de alimentar directamente el motor que consume corrientes altas, introduces la señal por ejemplo en una base de un transistor, consumirás corriente muy pequeña, del orden de los microamperes, así no se produce efecto de carga sobre el monostable. Y lo mismo para alimentar el relevador a la salida del segundo monostable.

Supongo que manejas algo de electrónica, por eso te menciono la idea.

Muy probablemente por eso te funciona sólo una vez y no las siguientes.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 18, 2009)

Hola.
Mira le agregué una resistencia y transistor para excitar al motor.

Chao.
elaficionado.

El Livewire es un simulador, y como tal, no siempre es exacto, mencionas que el circuito funciona una vez, pero te han dicho que en la realidad si funciona, es algo que debes de tener encuenta. Además el Livewire no tan completo como otros simuladores.


----------



## lycans2005 (Abr 19, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Mira le agregué una resistencia y transistor para excitar al motor.
> 
> Chao.
> ...



ufff amigo excelente! quedo tal como lo nesecito...agradesco mucho tu tiempo.
Tienes razon con lo del livewire pero me gusta por lo sencillo y lo facil que es montar un circuito digital, los demas son muy completos pero son un enredo total.

ah agradesco la aclaracion de lo del drive...ahora entiendo.
muchas gracias!


----------



## mariachy (Dic 13, 2009)

revivo el post... para los que tengan este problema, yo lo solucione, tenia un 555 controlando un bastago, y los ruidos de ese me hacian la vida imposible, se disparaba solo a cada rato, por que si y por que no, lo que hice fue poner una resistencia de bajo valor en el pin trigger a positivo, eso evito los disparos indeseados, en mi caso puse una de 47ohm y mi circuito funcionaba con 5v, bueno al dresionar el boton obviamente circula una corriente relativamente grande para esa resistencia 5v/47ohm = 106mA pero solo es durante el instante en que se presiona el pulsador...

espero les ayude, salu2


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 14, 2009)

Grave si trabaja con pilas... las acabarias a punta de pulsador jejeje. Si el terminal de disparo del 555 o el 556 requiere una corriente de 0,2 microamperios, no se necesita una resistencia tan baja para polarizarlo positivamente. 10K es un buen compromiso. En el circuito del pulsador hay que agregar una resistencia un condensador y un par de diodos para lograr mayor estabilidad. Les envio mi circuito, trabaja muy bien, lo empleo en tarjetas de control de transmisores, y a pesar de la potente induccion de RF no he tenido problemas de disparos erraticos.


----------



## mariachy (Dic 14, 2009)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Grave si trabaja con pilas... las acabarias a punta de pulsador jejeje. Si el terminal de disparo del 555 o el 556 requiere una corriente de 0,2 microamperios, no se necesita una resistencia tan baja para polarizarlo positivamente. 10K es un buen compromiso. En el circuito del pulsador hay que agregar una resistencia un condensador y un par de diodos para lograr mayor estabilidad. Les envio mi circuito, trabaja muy bien, lo empleo en tarjetas de control de transmisores, y a pesar de la potente induccion de RF no he tenido problemas de disparos erraticos.


 
muchas gracias, entiendo el tema, para pilas, tienes razon no serviria, pero en mi caso use los circuitos que mencionas pero tenia que polarizar fuertemente el trigger del cuicuito ya que al hacer partir un vastago de 5A el 555 se disparaba sin importar que le hiciera, filtros y diodos, nada me dio mejor resultado que polarizarlo a la fuerza jejeje, se que es un poco extremo, pero nesesito que el 100% de los disparos sean voluntarios, despues de 1 semana de larga batalla lo logre de esa manera, con 10k nunca se polarizo bien...

bueno es mi caso... pero el trigger del 555 es muy sensible

salu2


----------



## _Maxi (Dic 15, 2009)

mariachy dijo:


> revivo el post... para los que tengan este problema, yo lo solucione, tenia un 555 controlando un bastago, y los ruidos de ese me hacian la vida imposible, se disparaba solo a cada rato, por que si y por que no, lo que hice fue poner una resistencia de bajo valor en el pin trigger a positivo, eso evito los disparos indeseados, en mi caso puse una de 47ohm y mi circuito funcionaba con 5v, bueno al dresionar el boton obviamente circula una corriente relativamente grande para esa resistencia 5v/47ohm = 106mA pero solo es durante el instante en que se presiona el pulsador...
> 
> espero les ayude, salu2


Tal cual. Los extremos son los siguientes:

Poner una resistencia pull up (asi se llama la que ponemos para mantener en un estado "alto" al trigger) muy grande, y eso nos da una menor corriente desperdiciada, pero a su vez una menor proteccion a los ruidos. Luego, si ponemos una resistencia muy pequeña, el circuito será muy eficiente contra los ruidos, pero desperdiciará más corriente.
Por eso dependerá de cada caso puntual. Lo "lógico" sería empezar con resistencias mas o menos grandes, y si asi se soluciona el problema, dejarlo así o probar alguna mas grande aun. Sino, ir bajando el valor de la resistencia hasta encontrar el punto exacto.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 15, 2009)

ooops... nadie me dijo que era para controlar una carga inductiva... pero si la corriente no es un problema... voy a armar este circuito por curiosidad a ver que encuentro jejeje.::


----------



## mariachy (Dic 17, 2009)

despues de tanto investigar un one shot eficiente, ya descubri la manera de hacerlo, descarte el 555 y ocupe unas compuertas not schmitt trigger (74xx14), super estables, no mas disparos indeseados... 

a la entrada de la compuerta una resistencia de 100k a tierra y un pulsador a positivo a la salida de la not otra not y ahi esta el antirrebote, mas que probado, funciona muy bien lo recomiendo. ya lo tengo hecho en un equipo y funciona de maravilla...

si quieren hacer un retardo basta con poner un condensador en paralelo a la resistencia que va tierra y todos saben la formula... R*C jejej

hagan sus pruebas y lo comentan, para mi fue el fin de los problemas de antirrebotes


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 17, 2009)

Emplear compuertas TTL esta bien, pero en este caso optaria por un monoestable con integrados CMOS, son mas versatiles en cuanto a voltaje se refiere, hay monoestables implementados con la mitad de un CD4013, que pueden trabajar con entradas ruidosas, y que pueden ser una buena alternativa al clasico 555...


----------



## dublanck (Ago 10, 2011)

OH que interesante.. me pregunto si se podria usar para sustituir un relevador temporizado y que modificaciones se le podrian hacer ya que soy electromecanico y de electronica ps soy muy aficiionado
ojala me explicara gracias


----------



## impresora (Dic 26, 2011)

A mi me interesaría saber como puedo encender un Monoestable con el disparo de un circuito Astable, lo que quiero es encender un motor cada un determinado tiempo (que lo dara el circuito astable) pero que funcione durante un determinado tiempo y se apague (esto lo hago con el monoestable) los circuitos ya los tengo hechos en el Bright Spark, aquí les doy la imagen para que me puedan ayudar.
Desde ya Muchas Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 26, 2011)

Hola.

conecta el terminal 3 de aestable (astable) al terminal 2 del monoestable (monostable).

En el aestable pon entre el terminal 7 y el Vcc 1M (potenciómetro) y 1K entre los terminales 7 y 6-2.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## impresora (Dic 28, 2011)

elaficionado Muchisimas Gracias! , estuve pensando y sacando bien los cálculos para llegar a los tiempos de activacion correctos. Me surgió una duda ¿Puede ser que el tiempo que le estaba dando con el condensador electrolitico se halla reducido a la mitad?
Por ejempo si tengo el potenciometro de 1M y 10uF en vez de disparar a los 10 segundos dispara a los 5 segundos . (Acuerdate que lo estoy simulando en el Bright Spark, antes de realizarlo) De ser asi ¿deberia multiplicar por 2 cualquier valor de condensador que quisiera poner sin importar tampoco si el 1M fuera mayor o menor su valor (ej 20M)?
Saludos y  Te vuelvo a agradecer


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 28, 2011)

Hola.

Si puedes usa el Livewire.
Puedes ser más específico, dime ¿cuál es frecuencia tiene el aestable, cuánto tiempo dura el monoestable?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## impresora (Dic 28, 2011)

Yo preciso que el astable de un pulso cada 12hs entonces al potenciometro le voy a agregar 3 resistencias en serie hasta llegar a 25,7Mohms o sea (25700000 ohms) y para que me de 12 hs (43200 segundos) le iva a poner un condensador de 1680uF (ESTO SALIO DE LA CUENTA 43200segundos / 25700000 ohms = 0.00168 Faradios) pero como observe que lo debia multiplicar por 2 me da como resultado 3360 uF o sea que voy a poner 3 de 1000uF y uno de 470 uF en paralelo porque ya los tengo aunque no me de exacto las 12hs cosa que no importa demaciado


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 28, 2011)

Hola.

El 555 no sirve para dar un pulso cada 12 horas, con suerte tienes 3 minitos.

Lo que puedes hacer el un aestable de un pulso por minuto, aplicas estos pulsos a un contador, cuando es contador llega 12 horas ó 720 minutos da un pulso.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 28, 2011)

impresora dijo:
			
		

> Yo preciso que el astable de un pulso cada 12hs entonces al potenciometro le voy a agregar 3 resistencias en serie hasta llegar a 25,7Mohms o sea (25700000 ohms) y para que me de 12 hs (43200 segundos) le iva a poner un condensador de 1680uF (ESTO SALIO DE LA CUENTA 43200segundos / 25700000 ohms = 0.00168 Faradios) pero como observe que lo debia multiplicar por 2 me da como resultado 3360 uF o sea que voy a poner 3 de 1000uF y uno de 470 uF en paralelo porque ya los tengo aunque no me de exacto las 12hs cosa que no importa demaciado


 
mi idea es casarme 4 veces y vivir una vida feliz en cada una de ellas, digamos 50 años de matrimonio en cada uno asi los chicos ya son grandes cuando la mat... digo , enviudo . , asi que tendre que vivir 200 años mas 30 de solteria inicial , mas 30 * 4 que son de reposo entre matrimonio para asi no terminar matando a la que sigue , eso da :
350 años.........
ya esta .buenisimo.
hare eso .


----------



## impresora (Dic 28, 2011)

Mil disculpas, no sabia este detalle del 555 yo habia comprado todo creyendo que se podia hacer con el 555. ¿El contador se consigue en cualquier casa de electronica? ¿como se pide? ¿que valor tiene mas o menos?
Muchisimas Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Dic 28, 2011)

no, disculpas a nosotros no .
disculpas al motor cuando se te queme .

yo estoy con un circuito renegando para asegurarme que sea estable hasta en las peores condiciones , por que todo anda en el papel  y las 5 veces que lo probas en la mesa del taller ....
pero si luego por algun motivo luego de un tiempo el rele se pone a tabletear cuando el tiempo se acerca o lo que sea ..........el motor sera el que haga lo mismo y se ponga a arrancar y parar al compas de la musica que el rele emita.

dichoso el valor de gente que necesita algo de electronica sin tener la mas minima idea y pide arma y coloca.............yo no podria.

existen timers en los compercios para lso electricistas.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 28, 2011)

impresora dijo:
			
		

> Mil disculpas, no sabia este detalle del 555 yo habia comprado todo creyendo que se podia hacer con el 555. ¿El contador se consigue en cualquier casa de electronica? ¿como se pide? ¿que valor tiene mas o menos?
> Muchisimas Gracias


Saludos. Los contadores no se consiguen en cualquier tienda de electrónica.
Hay quienes se dedican a vender solo ciertos tipos de CI. Busca tiendas donde vendan CI digitales.
El contador se pide conforme el tipo de contador que sea, hay del tipo TTL (Serie 74)
O del tipo CMOS (Series 40/45) como por ejemplo el 4060 que es el que te conviene usar.
Y los precios varian de tienda en tienda y del lugar en donde estes.
Mira esta pagina en donde hay una sugerencia para controlar periodos largos.
Suerte.


----------



## impresora (Dic 28, 2011)

Gracias. Ahora me pondre a pensar de otra manera... yo crei que se podia con el 555 porque una vez me comentaron que habian hecho un circuito para apagar un TV en una hora para dormir  y crei que se podia hacer cada 12 hs. Muchas Gracias


----------



## polakoGTI (Jul 6, 2012)

Buenas. Disculpen si no es la seccion correcta para la preguntar..
Tengo un problema utilizando dos NE555 en serie y queria saber si a alguno le paso??. Estoy uzando el primero en astable para generar el trigger del segundo, y el segundo en monoestable para genarar un pulso cada vez que es triggeado por el primero.
En la hoja de datos dice que el 555 triggea cuando la senal en la pata de trigger alcanza el Vcc/3.
Yo lo conecto desde el primero, pata 3 (output), hasta el segundo, pata 2 (trigger). Tuve en cuenta tambien que el pulso de trigger sea menor que el Ton del segundo, y mas alla de esto, en realidad el segundo nunca empieza con el pulso, o sea, no tiene la senal de inicio.
Probe tambien el capacitor de acoplamiento en serie entre la salida del primero con la entrada del segundo, y nada. Probe tambien un circuito derivador para dejar solo el pico para el trigger y nada.
Trate de ser lo mas explicito, si a alguno le paso o sabe que puede ser, de lo mas agradecido!
Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jul 6, 2012)

esquemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## polakoGTI (Jul 6, 2012)

Perdon perdon, estaba en el trabajo y no tenia el esquema, ahi va..


----------



## capitanp (Jul 6, 2012)

ahora si, creo que R3 es muy chica, y ese capacitor C10 solo se cargara una vez y luego seguira cargado....


----------



## polakoGTI (Jul 6, 2012)

Es muy raro, porque por separado andan bien, hacen lo que tienen que hacer. El problema nace cuando los conecto en serie (por llamarlo asi). El pulso de trigger llega bien al pin del segundo 555 pero sin embargo no triggea.
Ya no se que probar...
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola.

La línea roja es la señal del aestable (astable) y la azul del monoestable (monostable).


Ver el archivo adjunto 76007


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## polakoGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta. Ese circuito es tuyo, lo probaste en un proto o de alguna forma?? Lo he probado conectado directo pero no me andubo tampoco. Ante la duda lo simule (de ahi el esquema), y en el simulador anda perfecto...
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola.

Lo que debes tener presente es que R1 debe ser mucho mayor que R2 (en el aestable).  
Haz que la frecuencia del aestable sea de 1Hz aprox. y el tiempo del monoestable sea de 10seg aprox.

Pones un LED en cada salida de cada 555. El LED del aestable oscilará una vez por segundo aprox., y el LED del monoestable estará encendido 10seg aprox., cada vez.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## polakoGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

Disculpa, pero no entiendo las aclaraciones. En mi diseño, la que tu llamas R1 es mucho mas grande que la que llamas R2. Y las oscilaciones las tengo.. probado en protoboard y en experimental, ambas vistas con osciloscopio.
No quiero ser molesto, pero si puedes ser mas explisito seria para mi ideal. Todavia no encuentro una solucion/explicacion jaja, porque ya no solo quiero que ande sino que me gustaria entender por que no anda.
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jul 10, 2012)

Va de nuevo ya que ahi esta el problema




> capacitor C10 solo se cargara una vez y luego seguira cargado....


----------



## polakoGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

Pero lo he probado tambien sin C10 (que fue lo primero que probe), y tampoco anda. Ademas si fuera C10, en el osciloscopio tendria que poder ver el problema, y sin embargo veo que la señal llega a ser menor a 1/3 de Vcc, con lo que tendria que disparar. No es asi??
Saludos


----------



## DonaldPineda7GT (Sep 17, 2014)

Buen día compañeros, primero que nada me presento, mi nombre es Donald Pineda soy de Guatemala y actualmente estudio Ingeniería en sistemas de información.

Requiero de su ayuda e iluminación para resolver el siguiente problema que tengo.

Circuito: les comento tengo armado varios(3) 555 configurados como monoestables en cascada.

los valores que utilice para el circuito RC entre cada 555 son los siguientes:
R=330 C=470uf

el circuito simulado en livewire funciona sin ningún problema y de hecho en fisico tambien hasta cierto punto.

*PROBLEMA:* el problema es que cada vez que conecto vcc y gnd al protoboard se activa el monoestable 2 y a veces el 3, simplemente con conectar vcc y gnd.

NOTA: si dejo que terminen su ciclo de encendido, luego el circuito funciona sin problemas, pero quisiera ver si de alguna forma se puede solucionar este inconveniente, para que no se disparen si no es por el push button, ni siquiera al conectar vcc y gnd al circuito.

saludos y quedo al pendiente de su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2014)

Probá juntar todas las patas reset (4) , de ahí una resistencia de 1 K a positivo y un capacitor de 10 uF a masa

O sinó eso en el primero y al segundo lo activás desde la pata 4 , idem el tercero


----------



## palurdo (Sep 17, 2014)

Puede que funcione o puede que no, pero prueba a cambiar el sentido de carga del condensador de temporizado. Eso es, en lugar de llevar el condensador de temporizado a masa, llevarlo a VCC respetando las polaridades. En el circuito normal cuando arranca el timer cualquier fluctuación en la patilla 2 por muy rápida que sea recoge el estado de un condensador que se tiene que ir cargando en el arranque. Con la configuración invertida el el condensador no se ha de cargar inicialmente por lo que cualquier fluctuación rápida no tendrá efecto al no dar tiempo a la pata 7 de cargar el condensador.


----------



## DonaldPineda7GT (Sep 17, 2014)

palurdo dijo:


> Puede que funcione o puede que no, pero prueba a cambiar el sentido de carga del condensador de temporizado. Eso es, en lugar de llevar el condensador de temporizado a masa, llevarlo a VCC respetando las polaridades. En el circuito normal cuando arranca el timer cualquier fluctuación en la patilla 2 por muy rápida que sea recoge el estado de un condensador que se tiene que ir cargando en el arranque. Con la configuración invertida el el condensador no se ha de cargar inicialmente por lo que cualquier fluctuación rápida no tendrá efecto al no dar tiempo a la pata 7 de cargar el condensador.



gracias por tu respuesta lo probare el dia de hoy.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá juntar todas las patas reset (4) , de ahí una resistencia de 1 K a positivo y un capacitor de 10 uF a masa
> 
> O sinó eso en el primero y al segundo lo activás desde la pata 4 , idem el tercero



Gracias Dosmetros voy a probar tu sugerencia.

el dia de mañana les comento.


----------



## Ale008 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hola hice un circuito para activar un 555 monoestable que se active con un flanco de subida mediante un transistor, como se observa en el diagrama adjunto al comentario, mi problema radica en que por ejemplo si suelto el cable que va del positivo de la batería a la base del transistor y lo presiono con mis dedos se activa solo !, en realidad, en mi sistema el 555 es activado por un sensor IR pero no me estaba sirviendo por lo cual trate de alimentar la base del transistor directamente al positivo de la batería pero observe el fenómeno mencionado anteriormente, entonces imagino que por ahí va el problema. Estuve leyendo las dos primeras soluciones propuestas en el post pero no me dieron resultado. Agredeceria su ayuda y tiempo brindado aclarando la duda.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 31, 2014)

Hola.

Coloca un resistor de 100k entre la base y tierra, y mira que sucede.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ale008 (Oct 31, 2014)

Voy a intentarlo, de hecho después de que subí la pregunta revise un poco mas en el foro y en otra publicación usted decía que pusiera una resistencia de 10k entre el Pin 2 y Vcc y por el momento ha servido de maravilla. Pero también voy a quitarme el pique probando de la manera que mencionas. 

Pura Vida.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 1, 2014)

es que mas que nada hay que hacer que el transistor entre en saturacion a un nivel mas alto digamos 1.5v pues menos de 1v el ruido puede activar el transistor

lo que dices es que el transistor cuando no conduce esta en corte y debe estar asi y cualquier interferencia lo dispara


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2014)

Por que el transistor si se puede hacer sin él ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/temporizador-555-gatillarlo-positivo-89874/#post751342


----------



## Ale008 (Nov 1, 2014)

- Trilo voy a experimentar con lo que planteas, como la idea de aplicar el transistor surgió de repente y lo monte sin ningún calculo y también no me paso por la mente el ruido.

- DOSMETROS, la solución del transistor surgió de repente como le comentaba a Trilo, pero investigando con mas calma observe un método para activarlo con un flanco de subida con dos 555 pero no lo logre por otro problema que no viene al caso, ahora voy a experimentar con los dos circuitos que mencionas.

Otro comentario a cerca de esto, que extraño que cuando investigas en la red e incluso en libros acerca del 555 en configuración monoestable, no mencionen nada acerca de este problema de la activación errónea por ruido, no se que opinan sobre esto, talvez deba mejorar las fuentes de teoría donde busco.

**DOSMETROS en el segundo circuito del link que menciono, el capacitor C2 tiene un valor de 0,01 uF?, o me equivoco esque no lo trae especificado. Y los dos circuitos mencionados en el link son menos propensos al ruido ?.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2014)

O meter la plaqueta en una caja metálica conectada a masa ¿No te parece ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 1, 2014)

es que un transistor no esta en corte y saturacion con resistencias al azar ami de joven me paso lo mismo yo creia que poner resistencias mas o menos que no quemaran al transistor lo activaban.

lo que debes hacer es hacer un calculo verdadero digamos la resistencia del colector digamos que la proponemos a 10k.

y el voltaje del transistor y el NE555 es de 6v puede ser otro voltaje

y con esos 2 valores conocidos hacemos el calculo para hacer que nuestro transistor se sature a un voltaje deseado en la BASE digamos que nuestro sensor manda 1.3v puede ser mas puede ser menos

ejemplo un sensor manda 5v  puede ser un LDR que varia el voltaje segun la intencidad de luz que va de 0 a xV y con esos valores conocidos de voltaje en la BASE podemos ahora si saturar nuestro transistor y asi tenemos un switch electronico.

efectivamente debemos conocer la formula para hacer estos calculos me parece que en la pagina de UNICROM explica la ecuacion y todo eso de manera sencilla.

bueno de todos modos si sientes que se te dificulta hacer los calculos te dejo esta calculadora que te permite encontrar la saturacion del transistor.

Ver el archivo adjunto 110664
debes conocer la BETA de tu transistor "HFE" , su voltaje de alimentacion, proponer una resistencia en colector, y proponer un voltaje en la base


----------



## Ale008 (Nov 1, 2014)

Bueno voy a probar. Tiene razón yo pienso también que siempre hay que respaldar lo practico con lo teórico en este caso los cálculos matematicos, solo que como dije antes lo monte a la carrera. Le cuento que yo hago un calculo especial jeje no se si erróneo o bueno pero me ha funcionado para trabajar el transistor como switch pero siempre la carga estaba en el colector, ya agregándole en el 555 me cambio un poco el método de calculo de switch que utilizaba pero bueno no creo que quiera que lo mencione xp.

Pura Vida.


----------



## cooljuan900 (Nov 19, 2014)

disculpa, tu problema ya está resulto?. si no es así tengo el archivo con los 555 monoestable en cascada con inicio y reset automático, te dejo el diagrama de livewire


----------



## riccow (Nov 19, 2014)

Cuando tuvimos problemas (con mi tio) de falsos disparos, la mayoria de las veces fue por ruido que entraba por los swicht, o por que el cable que era demacido largo y nos hacia de antena, lo resolvimos la mayoria de la veces colocando capacitores en paralelo con los contactos de ellos. Pero primero le colocabamos un circuito similar al que sugirio Don Dosmetros pero, habia que jugar con los valores para hacerlo andar, supongo que se debia a la cantidad de CI o vaya a saber uno que.
Por amarga experiencia, yo no sacaria el capacitor al pin 2 del 555. Les dejo un pdf con el circuito que hacemos y que no nos da problemas (mas alla de los swicht) y que no tiene problemas de disparo al darle tension la primera vez.


----------



## Ale008 (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracias de momento he resuelto el problema con un capacitor de 1 uF entre base y tierra y en paralelo a este una resistencia de 100 kohm a tierra , el capacitor lo que hace es eliminar el ruido que viene de una fuente senoidal, lo elimina creándole un camino de baja resistencia al ruido que se cola en los cables de conexión, el valor del capacitor lo puse al azar y el resistor de 100k es para que la entrada a la base del transistor cuando hay un "0" lógico quede correctamente conectada a tierra y no flotando, porque si queda flotando estaría trabajando como una antena al ruido . Aun debo montar el sistema en su destino final, el cual va a tener cables de mayor longitud y ahí me imagino que va a presentar errores pero bueno paso por paso.

Todo esto que digo no lo puedo respaldar 100% con teoría pero bueno así es como lo pienso no se si es correcto o no. 

Voy a probar sus circuitos y muchas gracias por el aporte!.


----------



## sharkfe48 (Abr 3, 2017)

Hola Gente, reviviendo un poco el tema del post. Rescate algunos mensajes que me puede ayudar
Estoy en el diseño de un proyecto parecido y tengo el mismo problema: mi 555 larga un primer impulso al conectarlo (aunque no siempre lo hace) y eso provocaria que me casa quede abierta si se cortara y volviera la luz jaja
El esquema provisorio que realice en Proteus de muestra es el siguiente:







De este post pude rescatar 4 ideas:

1. de Jorge Flores Vergaray: Colocar un condensador de 470 uF entre + y - de la alimentacion. La probe y sin resultados 
2. de elenzo: Colocar un condensador de 100nF en paralelo con la resistencia de 10k (R2) y un otro de igual valor entre pin 1 y 8 del 555 (VCC y Ground), esta idea tamp me sirvio.
3. de palurdo: Cambiar el sentido de carga de un condensador que iria entre el pin 2 y VCC respetando al polaridad. No lo probe en fisico, pero en la simulacion de proteus sigue siendo lo mismo.
4. de DOSMETROS: el pin 4 (reset) que salga una resistencia de 1 k a positivo y un condensador de 10 uF a masa. Tampoco lo probe en fisico pero en la simulacion de proteus me sigue tirando el mismo problema.

Esto me tiene sin dormir bien ultimamente.

De ultima estoy pensando en que el circuito se va a alimentar con una bateria de 9v independiente de si haya luz o no en el toma corriente. Lo que no estoy seguro cuando me durara la carga de la misma. Pero otra idea no se me esta ocurriendo.

Alguien puede presentarme alguna idea mas o porque me falla todo?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 3, 2017)

Hola.

¿Por qué no haces las pruebas físicas y ves que resulta?.

Los simuladores son programas de computadora y nunca van a ser como lo real.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2017)

Hay ciertas cosas que los simuladores son incapaces de reproducir, e incluso originar problemas que en la práctica no ocurren, simulan no reproducen los eventos con exactitud
Lo mejor son las pruebas en circuito real, los simuladores son más útiles para expertos que para principiantes


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 4, 2017)

En el simulador que uso (multisim) hay un parámetro de "condiciones iniciales" si lo dejas en automático el programa simula los valores como si estuviera encendido siempre, usar uma resistencia y condensador para el reset no siempre funciona, la solución en mu caso es elejir que la condiciones sean cero, solo así simula el condensador y la secuencia de alimentación.

En sí, como te dicen, los simuladores funcionan, pero hay que saber establecer bien la parámetros y en algunos casos ir a la experimentación real.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 4, 2017)

En la medida de lo posible cambiar todos los valores a "mas corriente";
R2 de 1k
R1 de 10k y el condensador consecuentemente de 100 uF
(Verificar si con estos valores va el 555 y si se puede bajarlos aún mas)

Poner una buena fuente, no ahorrar ahí.


----------

